# Forestry Commission Scotland



## linkshouse (Apr 30, 2018)

Good morning,

I've been "touring" the Highlands of Scotland on Google Earth, and on the Wild Camping PoI maps, plotting and scheming for our next trip away. 

There look to be lots of really nice looking Forestry Commission car parks with woodland walks that would seem to make very nice stop overs yet few of them feature on the Wild Camping POI map.

Is there a reason for this and should I avoid them?

Thanks

Phill


----------



## jann (Apr 30, 2018)

We've used several over the years, never had problems.If there is a sign saying no overnight parking then we avoid.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 30, 2018)

The forestry commission car parks are normally ok but a lot have no overnight parking signs. They are clamping down on the hot spots like Aviemore and signs have been put up asking people not to overnight.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 30, 2018)

Some have been excluded from the POIs due to restrictions but this is unusual.

Please post details of places you use and I will add them to the POIs.


----------



## linkshouse (May 1, 2018)

*Forestry Commission POIs*



POI Admin said:


> Some have been excluded from the POIs due to restrictions but this is unusual.
> 
> Please post details of places you use and I will add them to the POIs.



Will do.

Phill


----------



## magbrin (May 1, 2018)

caledonia said:


> The forestry commission car parks are normally ok but a lot have no overnight parking signs. They are clamping down on the hot spots like Aviemore and signs have been put up asking people not to overnight.



FC car parks at Loch Morlich (between Aviemore and the slopes) are usually ok in winter, but in the summer (not sure when the "summer" starts!) you are directed to a lovely car prak a bit further on towards the ski area, on the right hand side just before the "hayfield".  Plenty of space, walks, etc. From memory there is a £5 fee.


----------



## Floridaphill (May 1, 2018)

In the west near Fort william the carparks have suffered from overuse by campervans and  concerns have led to generous 2.3m barriers.  
Not an issue for us VW campers and most non motorhome folk who height barriers often exclude if they are set to 2 metres

Round Aviemore, they have clamped down but offered a solution by offering one or two night stays in one of the carparks for the normal fee. Its fine, inhave stay on more than one occasion.
This is 10-15min walk from two bars, Pine Martin bar(live music) and Glenmore lodge outdoor centre(good food too)

Some still ignor the signs dispite this offer.
I fear it will go the same way as the west with barriers. 

Phill


----------



## Nabsim (May 2, 2018)

I didn't notice any in Fort William in October, are they new? Supermarkets seemed a popular spot for vans


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (May 2, 2018)

*Forestry Commission carparks, use of*

The Forestry carparks are normally ok off season but this last year they are being utilised by the Tree felling outfits in a lot of the areas on the west coast.
A few have stated this and asked you to avoid the area due to equipment and timber haulage truck use.
There seems to be a frightening urgency to remove all the trees belonging to FC before the sell out. Quite short sighted and counter productive if the environment and effect on the global warming issues are to be believed.

A few of the  FC carparks in Lochaber region and Glen Sheil had been left in a mess by less considerate cretins and now have restrictions in place.

Slainte, Growlie


----------



## Floridaphill (May 3, 2018)

Lots of trees felled round us, theres a diseases that affects the trees. 
Its fast spreading and the best way to deal with it is to take the trees out very quickly. 

Yes there have been some people giving us a bad name too.
Last year there was some work being carried out on the paths at the loch linnhe picnic area, this has a height barrier 2.3m which was off to allow access. 
3 shallow parking bays hold 4 cars each, 2 motorhome were parked across two of the bays taking up 8 spaces.  Other tourists in cars couldnt park and were coming in and then leaving unable to get a space.
With behaviour like that no wonder there are barriers and a resentment towards motorhomes with some locals.


----------



## MJGBrown (May 3, 2018)

*Aros Park*

Interesting thread. I was about to ask a similar question.

I will be on Mull for a couple of nights and I was planning to overnight (if possible) in the Forestry Commission's  Aros Park by Tobermory. 

Does anyone know if overnighting is OK there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davep10000 (May 5, 2018)

I have certainly spent a night there.
quite a long track in with lots of speed bumps.
you shouldnt have a problem.
Dave


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (May 5, 2018)

*Disease affecting the trees?*



Floridaphill said:


> Lots of trees felled round us, theres a diseases that affects the trees.
> Its fast spreading and the best way to deal with it is to take the trees out very quickly.
> 
> Yes there have been some people giving us a bad name too.
> ...



Do you have any confirmation information on the disease story. I would have thought Greed and financial gain prior to sell out more motivating.
The forestry is a real rats nest of corruption and deceit. Did you know these 'struggling' billionaires who own these sprawling estates get huge grants to put the roads in to allow the trucks to take the trees away. The Laggan / Ardverikie Estate is a good example owned by two multi billionaire brothers, Danes, who dont live in this country so pay minimal to no tax and yet still get these grants. So they can sell off the timber? Then get a grant to reforest it all and maintain it.

Have a good weekend, Slainte


----------



## davep10000 (May 5, 2018)

Phytophthora ramorum is a very real (affects larch) disease which leads to major felling round here in Dumfries and Galloway where forestry is a very large employer.
Also spread on vehicles, by foot as well, so the FC is understandably cautious in some places.

The FC is generally an asset - it provides free mountain biking, free access (subject to the above) and employment for a huge number of people round here where not many other sources of employment exist.


My close friend needs to plant around 2000 trees a day to earn a living, so its no easy job either!

D.


----------

